# Towing baits



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Anyone have advice for towing baits out beyond casting range. 

I have never tried this, my buddy suggested using release clips on the kayak and having one person hold the rod on the beach while the kayaker paddles the bait out to a suitable drop location. Anyone tried this? 

It would mean I'd be dragging the bait in the water out thru the surf. 
I was thinking it might be better to leave the baited up rig in a cooler until reaching the dropoff spot to keep it a little fresher and keep the juices from being washed out on the ride out. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

I've participated in that method, but it is problemistic. If there are aggressive biters (tippers, mainly...) in the immediate area, your paddler is nothing more than an oversized bobber from the time he exits the breakers until he makes the drop. Another problem with using flatline clips is that the drag/resistance of the line being pulled through the water will sometimes open the clip before you get to the right spot.

Better way of deploying is to install a milk crate or 5gal in the tankwell (small cooler would work fine) and hook the baits in a slot. When the paddler gets to the drop zone, he can just turn around and unhook the payload, drop it, and get back without a chum slick trailing his hull.

Either way, you need a team mate on the beach guarding the spool for backlash, directing the paddler (waterproof radios are a plus), and manning the rod in case it gets chomped before the paddler gets back.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Please excuse me, I'm dense. What situation would warrant launching through the surf, dropping baits and heading back in unless you were just doing your surf fishing buddy a favor by dropping his bait on your way out? I just don't get it.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

sharking w/ tuna heads


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Or even just a horse mullet or half a spanny, but the point is- it's goin 250+yds out there. Ain't nobody castin' that sucker.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Okay! Thanks. I'll leave the sharkin to you guys. I'm just gonna be looking for my first king or cobe. 

"Pull the boat, fish." - Hemingway


----------

